# Sonar assistance please



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I have the 798ci HB unit. On original palette, the high intensity returns are in red, correct? For any expert sonar users out there, what specific screens are best utilized for marking fish? 

When utilizing sonar to search points and ledges for fish, do you prefer a single cone? On my unit I have the option of the 200/83 overlay. Should I only utilize the 200 beam?

On the HB units which palette is the lowrance color scheme?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 788ci unit. My cone angle shows up in 2 different colors. Red bottom is 83*, blue id 200* I believe, or vice, versa.Your 200 beam is a narrow beam, good for the deep, use 83 in the shallows, picks up more fish.Yes, high intensity returns are red.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Do you utilize the split screen with 83 and 200 or do you just set at each individually when in shallow or deep water. 

Also, what do you mean by one shows up as red and other as blue? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

best bet to check out is HB site and print a manuel ot on sonar. but overall red is a solid return and blue is lighter so red bottom usally har rock, clay, sand but blue or lighter color is prob muck of some sort. same with fish hits a red hit prob a bigger fish where a lite mark could be smaller fish rsome type of junk in water. sensitivity on unit will have to be ajusted to water conditions.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Guess it's the fish ID symbols that are orange, 200hz. and blue, 83hz. when using different beams. Sorry


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

This vid will help. Click arrow to see.
http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/humminbird-sonar/dualbeam-plus.aspx


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I have also found quite a few good videos on YouTube.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

